# Sage Oracle TOUCH UK launch date announced



## Philealing (Sep 18, 2017)

In case anyone is interested I had an email from Sage confirming that the new Oracle Touch will be launched at John Lewis on Sunday 1st October. Seems a bit odd being a Sunday but that's what they said.

For my part having owned a Delonghi Prima Donna for five years I have finally, after much prevarication, ordered the Oracle (not Touch. I can't justify £2000) following the recent price reduction. I ordered it from Lakeland at £1195 but they won't have stock before first week of October so cancelled and ordered from John Lewis who offered to price match. Incidentally the Lakeland Price has since gone up to almost £1700.

Am looking forward to my journey beginning.


----------



## Philealing (Sep 18, 2017)

Yet I see that Amazon have now lowered their price again on The Oracle. Seems most retailers offer it for a short while at the lower £400 off price before putting it up again and another retailer takes over. The John Lewis site still says £400 off even though the offer has finished.

Clearly some stock shifting going on by Sage before concentrating on production of The Touch perhaps.


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Lakeland change price of the Oracle very often, it was only £1195 on Sunday in the Chichester store and could be taken away there and then.


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

@Philealing

It's strange that only you (and you are a new CF member) appear to have been told of the launch date of the Oracle Touch and been told the price. I sure that Sage would have advertised the launch and I've not seen or heard anything myself.

Which store(s) is it being launched in?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For transparency - the new member contacted me to advise before they posted.


----------



## Philealing (Sep 18, 2017)

To be fair I had emailed them to ask when the Touch would be launched on the grounds that I did not want to purchase a new Sage for it to be replaced so soon. I was quite surprised to get such a direct answer. As you would have seen it is being launched at John Lewis.

As far as the price is concerned I visited JL in London last week, before my email, where the nice lady from Sage made me a coffee using The Oracle. I asked her about the Touch and she indicated that when The Touch was launched in would be in the region of £2000.


----------



## Richmail (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi , really interested in the oracle , had a barista for two years now , love the machine but think the oracle will speed up drink production and less grinds all over the place , anyone lucky enough to have one yet ?


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

so @Philealing & @Glenn how did the Sage Oracle Touch UK launch go at John Lewis last weekend?

I've not heard anything and there is nothing on the Sage website about the new Touch.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No idea Mike. It was @Philealing who was in contact

The Oracle Touch is already available in other markets (as Breville - not Sage)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Out of genuine curiosity why would interested buyers spend at least £500 more on this over the original Oracle? (And as much as £1000 more, if bought at the right time).

£2000 would buy you such good equipment that I'm a little lost why you would blow such a large amount on a machine which is a capable espresso machine attached to a sub-par grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Out of genuine curiosity why would interested buyers spend at least £500 more on this over the original Oracle? (And as much as £1000 more, if bought at the right time).
> 
> £2000 would buy you such good equipment that I'm a little lost why you would blow such a large amount on a machine which is a capable espresso machine attached to a sub-par grinder.


I agree but

Touch screen - ability to program a personal list of drinks

this is the kind of marketing bull that people love ..


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

It is aimed at a slightly different market than most of us on here. There are plenty of people with money that want "the best" but would not entertain the faff and levels of obsession that we go to. If it tastes as good as average high street coffee and is consistent about it, many will love it


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Glenn said:


> For transparency - the new member contacted me to advise before they posted.


So seeing as this is now confirmed as fake news, in the interest of transparency what checks did you do to confirm that the new member was a trusted source, which is what you have implied by your comment?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

got to love machine with a built in grinder that you pay £2k for- still it will match the microwave, juicer, kettle, toaster and restore marital harmony


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MikeBookham said:


> So seeing as this is now confirmed as fake news, in the interest of transparency what checks did you do to confirm that the new member was a trusted source, which is what you have implied by your comment?


I think many people contact glenn and all he has is their word, most of the time they tell the truth, sometimes they bend the truth sometimes they lie.

in support of Glenn its not practical to weed them all out, but the mods and glenn have a good go


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There was no implication of a 'trusted source'

I simply stated the person had contacted me to ask if it was okay to advise, based on an email they had received from a retailer and wanted to share the information

They are not an advertiser and were simply following protocol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In case anyone is in doubt the machine actually exists...

https://breville.com.au/products/the-oracle-touch?variant=35145286994


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think many people contact glenn and all he has is their word, most of the time they tell the truth, sometimes they bend the truth sometimes they lie.
> 
> in support of Glenn its not practical to weed them all out, but the mods and glenn have a good go


If Glenn didn't check out Philealing, then why did he feel the need to make his statement in post 5? Glenn gave the impression that the new member was either a current member and this was a pseudo account to cover their identity or that he had checked the facts out through his contacts.


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Glenn said:


> In case anyone is in doubt the machine actually exists...
> 
> https://breville.com.au/products/the-oracle-touch?variant=35145286994


I have never doubted that it exists, as I saw it in person at the 2017 London Coffee Festival.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The statement was simply made so that we (mods) did not get flooded with reported post alerts from anyone thinking this was unauthorised advertising, given that the member followed the correct procedure.

Now, what if I had said no. Then I'm sure far more people would have gone boooooooo.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MikeBookham said:


> If Glenn didn't check out Philealing, then why did he feel the need to make his statement in post 5? Glenn gave the impression that the new member was either a current member and this was a pseudo account to cover their identity or that he had checked the facts out through his contacts.


am I the only one going YAWN at this precise moment?


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Glenn said:


> The statement was simply made so that we (mods) did not get flooded with reported post alerts from anyone thinking this was unauthorised advertising, given that the member followed the correct procedure.
> 
> Now, what if I had said no. Then I'm sure far more people would have gone boooooooo.


Thank you for the explanation. It would have been clearer if you had originally said that you had checked that the new member out and had confirmed their identity to ensure that their original post was not unauthorised advertising.


----------



## Philealing (Sep 18, 2017)

I have no idea. I have been checking the John Lewis web site all Sunday and today. I will email Sage again to see if they will be so "open" again. Will update hear if I hear anything.

on a positive note .... my Sage Oracle arrived today. Must set it up in time for tomorrow's coffee


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> am I the only one going YAWN at this precise moment?


Yet another one of your useful comments.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MikeBookham said:


> Yet another one of your useful comments.


You have an astonishing lack of self awareness.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MikeBookham said:


> Yet another one of your useful comments.


One of my many skills is the ability to spot a blithering idiot at a great distance........


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Closing this thread before it gets any sillier


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This afternoon I have received a copy of the entire email trail between Phil and Sage.

He was correct in advising the launch date of 01 October via John Lewis.

Part of the reply to his email asking what happened to the launch reads:

The new launch date for the Oracle Touch will be on the 6th of October exclusively at JL.

Hopefully this clears any doubt that was wrongly cast on both parties integrity.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Details here - https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-the-oracle-touch-coffee-machine-brushed-stainless-steel/p3336790


----------

